# Diagrama de amplificador 2x50w



## matias_2008 (Feb 25, 2009)

hola amigos del foro quisiera saver si algunos de ustedes me podria pasar el diagrama de algun amplificador 2x50w que se alimente con 12v ya que consto con una fuente que tira 12v 9amp, estube buscando pero no e encontrado ninguno que funcione con 12v y consuma 9 amper.
si que si saven de algun diagrama no duden en postearlo que me seria de mucha ayuda.
desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## RaFFa (Feb 25, 2009)

amigo lo que si te puedo recomendar es que busques por el tda1562 en el foro que tira un potencia muy linda a 12v,lo unico malo es que es solo un canal por lo cual te tendrias que armar 2 placas.un saludo


----------



## venado_bike (Feb 25, 2009)

el TDA 1558Q me da muy buen resultado.. no consume mucho.. y la placa es de poca dimension.. lleva 4 capacitores (1 Electrolítico y 3 de poliester)  


Te aconsejo este amplificador.. muy bueno..  Funciona muy bien a Bajas Frecuencias


----------



## matias_2008 (Feb 26, 2009)

hola gracias venado_bike prodias poner el diagrama de este amplificador que decis y cunata potencia tita en watts rms


----------



## venado_bike (Feb 26, 2009)

El diagrama lo podes diseñar vos... Te bajas el PDF y lo haces por un software. Yo lo tengo hecho a mano el PCB.  

El Integrado es capas de entregar 44WRms...  



Saludos.. espero q te sirva =)


----------



## matias_2008 (Mar 1, 2009)

muchas gracias por si respuesta pero ahora ando buscando algun amplificador de entrea 40 y 70w rms para poner en el auto asi que tendria que funcionar con 12v desde ya muchas gracia y para mi casa arme uno de 2x30w que suena excelente con el tda7377
desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## venado_bike (Mar 1, 2009)

Gracias por la Info de ese Integrado.. cuesta solamente $10.. Gracias.. voy a armarlo y dsp te cuento.. 


Saludos..


----------



## matias_2008 (Mar 3, 2009)

hola a los que vallan a armar el amplificador con el tda 7377 cambien los capacitores de la entrada de 470nf por unos de 100nf para que se escuche mas fuerte y sune mejor.
si alguien save como filtrar un poco nomas los agfudos porque al amplificador que arme le puse unos 6x9 y estos tinen mucho tuiter los cula genera muchos agudo y cuando lo pongo al maximo se ace insoportable el sonido agudo, ya intente con un preamplificado pero coloco el potenciometro de los agudo en minimo disminugue miy poco los sonidos agudos y cunado lo pongo en maximo se buelbe insoportable y se saturan los parlantes de tanto fino, sia que si alguno conose algun filtro chiquito con capacitores o resistecias para filtrar solamente un poco los agudols para que no se saturene los tuiters de los 6x9 desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## venado_bike (Mar 3, 2009)

hace un Filtro Pasabajos pasivo.. te va a funcionar de 10! 


El valor del Capacitor debe ser de 560µF y la Bobina (Nucleo de Aire) de unos 6mHy, para obtener una frecuencia de unos 87Hz.. muy buena Respuesta!  




Saludos..


----------



## matias_2008 (Mar 3, 2009)

podria hacerme un diagrama de la conencion y podria pasarme alguno que no llebe bobina por que no mellevo bien con las bobinas ya que no tengoi los instrumentos para armarlas y medirlas


----------



## venado_bike (Mar 3, 2009)

Te podria hacer el diagrama de conexion.. pero lleva bobina! sino tenes que hacer uno activo.. pero eso lleva una fuente.. (el Pasivo no lleva fuente y es mas economico si tenes las cosas) en mi caso, yo tengo todo.. se puede "sacar" los componentes de placas en Desuso..


----------



## matias_2008 (Mar 3, 2009)

coomo puedo medir las bobibas porque tengo varias placas que no uso y la gram mayoria tiene bobinas pero no se de cuanto son? como ahgo para medir mH?


----------



## venado_bike (Mar 3, 2009)

tenes un inductometro? o un Multimetro que mida inductancia?  

Te conviene Fabricar la bobina.. no es dificil...


----------



## matias_2008 (Mar 3, 2009)

no  notengo ninguno de esos instrumentos solo un multimetro normal, como ago para construir la bobina? saldra muy cara comprarla echa?


----------



## venado_bike (Mar 3, 2009)

nose si la venden Hecha..  te conviene Hacerla, de paso le agarras la mano a las "Bobinas".. jeje.. 

Tenes que cortar un tubito de esos de PVC (marrones) debe tener un diametro de un 2 cm por ahi.. 
y empezar a bobinar el tubito con alambre de combre de 0,75mm o 1mm, de 3 capas mas o menos.. 


Saludos..


----------



## matias_2008 (Mar 3, 2009)

tendrias el diagrama de alguno activo que corte a los 87hz o que sea bariable? me es mas facil que conseguir la bobina desde ya muchas gracia a que funcione con 12V, puede ser +12 -12 no hay problema


----------



## venado_bike (Mar 3, 2009)

No tengo ningun Xover Activo a esa frecuencia de Corte.. tengo uno.. pero no corta a los 87Hz.. 

Si el Xover es Activo la Frecuencia de Corte es Variable

Te dejo esta pagina.. y fijate cual mas te guste:  http://sound.whsites.net/project09.htm 



Saludos..


----------



## arubaro22 (Mar 3, 2009)

hola, yo me hice un amplificador con el tda 7377 hace tres años y suena re bien, aunque no son 30w rms, son 21w, lo digo porque medi la salida con un osciloscopio y una carga de 4Ω. actualmente tengo una salida con un PIONER (japones) de 6" de 90W y en la otra 2 twiter de 8Ω de 100w y una bocina piezoelectrica en paralelo.

saludos


----------

